# Lowest Water Marsh Creek in Kayaks?



## ditch (Jan 24, 2014)

What's the lowest anyone has done Marsh Creek in a Kayak? We're thinking about putting on soon and are wondering if ~2.5 feet is absurdly low. Thanks


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

Its more about the access and snow levels as the usual concern. Given extraordinairy Western regional drought combined with Banner Summit current (totals), the lowest level you could run Marsh is purely visual.
Trees on the sweeping corners and blind drops are common.
How much do you like willow facials ?
If you mean 2.5' on the Boundary Creek gauge, then yeah, kayakable if snow bridges and access allow.


----------

